# Motor Home Mason Rules



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

New to MH ( previously towed) we went out for a trip around to get used to the drive etc. and noticed that most other MH owners waved to us.Is this an unwritten rule and if so what other rules are there?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Yes it's an unwritten rule, and I haven't seen any others, written or unwritten, or those subject to dodgy handshakes 8) . Nice, though, isn't it? Out in the car yesterday Viv was about to wave to motorhomes coming the other way, then realised we were in the car :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
Oh Yes we love to wave


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Well,we've only had our MH for 72 hours so I needed to check out the rules and regs.Yes,I do think it's nice.My Grandfather used to do the same thing if you owned a Reliant!We'll wave at everyone in a MH then and if someone waves from a car,we'll know they own a MH too!LOL!
Thank you!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rraf said:


> Well,we've only had our MH for 72 hours so I needed to check out the rules and regs.Yes,I do think it's nice.My Grandfather used to do the same thing if you owned a Reliant!We'll wave at everyone in a MH then and if someone waves from a car,we'll know they own a MH too!LOL!
> Thank you!


Spot on rraf! I had a frien who had an MGB - all MGB-ers waved to each other. Many bikers do it, coach drivers do it (well some of them :?: ). I suppose it's a bit of "belonging" to something different than the usual...


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

So then...tell me truthfully.Is there a lot of competition between MH owners?I really hope not!I used to tow a tourer and the competition between other tourer owners was unbearable!We eventually bought a brand new one and the looks we had at some sites...well,if looks could kill!LOL!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't think so, obvioulsy people look at other 'vans and "covet" them, but from what I've seen at MHF rallies & on sites, there isn't any of that. Maybe because motorhomes cost more than a caravan, and they are in use longer, people are aware that an older unit can be as good as something brand new? Interesting point.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

It's amazed me how modern an old MH looks.The designers must have really been clued up when the original ones started to hit the market.It's only now with the new more rounded shapes that the cabs are changing the look otherwise if I saw a MH with a private plate on it,I probably couldn't tell if it was 7 years old or 15 years old which is good because it stops all this "I've got a newer model than you" business.As long as ours goes( which at the moment it doesn't!LOL!) I'm not bothered what age it is!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, ours is nearly 10 years old now, and the cab (old Peugeot) is a bit dated, but the layout is superb, and we had it re-upholstered 18 months ago. Can't find anything to beat it - yet :wink:


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Ours is 2002 and I was very taken with it.I think someone has re-upholstered some of it too although I won't be able to tell in the dark if I can't sort these electrics out!!! LOL! :x


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rraf said:


> So then...tell me truthfully.Is there a lot of competition between MH owners?


Rather the opposite in fact.

A lot of the owners of faithful long-used-slightly battered-with- a- million miles -on -the -clock-and -we- go -to- Outer Mongolia -regularly motorhomes rather, I suspect, look down a little on the huge numbers of just-bought-a top-of -the- range- shiny new- huge - very expensive- all-singing -outfit -for-a -week in- Haven- caravan-park owners.

They are, of course, much too polite and friendly to let this show. :wink:

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rraf said:


> It's amazed me how modern an old MH looks.The designers must have really been clued up when the original ones started to hit the market.It's only now with the new more rounded shapes that the cabs are changing the look otherwise if I saw a MH with a private plate on it,I probably couldn't tell if it was 7 years old or 15 years old which is good because it stops all this "I've got a newer model than you" business.As long as ours goes( which at the moment it doesn't!LOL!) I'm not bothered what age it is!


Look at my little baby Cherekee 1997 and everyone knows how I love her and polish here and give her everything she wants  
No one has run the old lady down (well not to my face)
I love the older Motorhomes the older the better :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Agree with previous posters. When we see a really old MH we always do the 'Awww! a much travelled, much loved van, probably has loads of great stories'

The longer we have ours the more we realise how much people get to really love theirs and we have seen some really basic/old conversions especially on surfing beaches.

Enjoy the new toy, 

Ca


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

As a Mason I was taught to be cautious .... 8) But I still wave at any other MHs, (or yachts, whenever I am sailing - rarely these days :!: )

The sailing fraternity used to be the same - returning waves to fellow rag and stick merchants (not powerboaters)
but this seems to have died off somewhat as hardly anyone in the Solent returned my waves last weekend... 

:idea: UGLE 8582 & 257 Lodges : If any Bro. or other person is interested; PM me, perhaps?

Bob L

PS :?: If curious about Freemasonry see http://www.ugle.org.uk/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I forgot to say what I always say "its not the Motorhome its the people in it"
There are so many nice folk out there that you become such great friends with.
Share a glass of wine (  or whiskey --like I did with Gaspode's wife-- but thats another story) with and sit and chat together in a field somewhere on a hot day--that is just a magical moment.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bognormike said:


> all MGB-ers waved to each other. Many bikers do it, coach drivers do it (well some of them :?: ). I suppose it's a bit of "belonging" to something different than the usual...


I wave to known criminals when I'm out & about.  They do usually respond, but not always in the way I anticipate. 

Dougie.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rraf said:


> It's amazed me how modern an old MH looks.The designers must have really been clued up when the original ones started to hit the market.It's only now with the new more rounded shapes that the cabs are changing the look otherwise if I saw a MH with a private plate on it,I probably couldn't tell if it was 7 years old or 15 years old which is good because it stops all this "I've got a newer model than you" business.As long as ours goes( which at the moment it doesn't!LOL!) I'm not bothered what age it is!


Our Hymer is an 04 but now on a private plate with a prefix letter which makes it look older   :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Having travelled the M5 a lot in the last 2 years, often in a m\home it is my view that people going South on holiday wave more than those coming back off holiday.

People wave more on small roads than big roads.

And very often when you drive into a campsite, no one waves at all. And, it normally stays that way until you leave unless you go out of your way to be social, which I tend not to do. Maybe they can sense a grumpy old man.

Do tuggers wave. Lorry drives, Coach drivers? I don't know and I don't really know why we do wave even though I do wave often as a futile gesture. They then get a torrent of abuse and the missus has a go at me. It is a road rage starter for ten waving is.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When I was International trucking we used to wave to every UK truck when on mainland Europe.
But those days have now gone


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Garth, hardly any UK reg trucks in mainland europe to wave at now.
Waz


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

It is true that people keep themselves to themselves more now and I am guilty of that,though guilty isn't really the word I should use.I must admit though,once I realised that we have joined the frenzied waving clan of MH owners,I looked out for other MH attentively ready with a big wave incase they thought I was ignoring them!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

waz said:


> Garth, hardly any UK reg trucks in mainland europe to wave at now.
> Waz


 I know  
The company that I worked for used to get £8000 for petro chemicals round trip Liverpool- Madrid - Sines - Lisboa- Oporto- Madrid - Liverpool and after permits were not required this went down to £3000  
Then we were doing Rover car parts to Guadalajara (nr Madrid) for £1380 one way and this was undercut by a shipping agent to £1000 and they subbed it out to Willy Betz for £700.
You just can't compete with that


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I always wave, but have noticed that less than half wave back nowadays. Still have trouble showing that left trouser leg is hoisted at the same time.
Gerry


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

The two handed passenger wave is something to behold


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yozz said:


> The two handed passenger wave is something to behold


yes, fine as long as the driver doesn't do it as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> I wave to known criminals when I'm out & about.  They do usually respond, but not always in the way I anticipate.


Love it Dougie :lol: :lol: :lol:

Karl


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned having a MHF sticker in the window so that we can wave at it. I put ours on the back window, but as it was only seen after we had gone past we moved it to the front screen. :wink: :wink: 
We always enjoy looking at other vans, it is surprising what tips you get.with a glass of wine to refresh their memory of where to get one of those things. :lol: :lol: 

cabby

ps. love it Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Waves*

Masons us, NO.

But forget kneecaps, wave or we shoot the tyres :wink:


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I wave only when near enough to see the passengers in the oncoming MH, which is a bit difficult on motorways and some dual carriageways. As I drive a lot solo it is sometimes difficult to wave back when changing gear etc. So if you see an Ace and dont get a wave back look at the passengers seat. Avtar is a clue!!!
:greenjumpers:


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I've missed a few,I must admit.Bringing this Mh home the other day,I was having to concentrate really hard or I ended up being squished by lorries.Why do they have drive so damned close?If I'd have had to brake hard,they would have been inside the cab with me!!!
I might invest in a pop up hand!Do they sell them?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Now if everyone wore their Marigolds as instructed there would be no doubt that you were waving to a fellow MHF member...or a raving loony.

G


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Garth said
You just can't compete with that that.
Know what you mean used to do removals Spain/UK can't compete with man and van doing it for 50euros cubic metre.
Waz


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

rraf said:


> I've missed a few,I must admit.Bringing this Mh home the other day,I was having to concentrate really hard or I ended up being squished by lorries.Why do they have drive so damned close?If I'd have had to brake hard,they would have been inside the cab with me!!!
> I might invest in a pop up hand!Do they sell them?


 How about getting an illuminated sign manufacturer to produce a tasteful sign that can be lit with the press of a button the dashboard? Wording something like - back off moron, or do you want to join me for a cup of tea?

Now there's an idea for a thread, I will get to it straight away!!


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

BJT said:


> rraf said:
> 
> 
> > I've missed a few,I must admit.Bringing this Mh home the other day,I was having to concentrate really hard or I ended up being squished by lorries.Why do they have drive so damned close?If I'd have had to brake hard,they would have been inside the cab with me!!!
> ...


LOL BJT! I Like that idea! Let me know if someone manufactures them!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rraf said:


> LOL BJT! I Like that idea! Let me know if someone manufactures them!


See:

Scrolling message board

G


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh no Grizzly! Great idea but I'd get carried away with what I wrote and then get arrested probably!!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

BJT said:


> rraf said:
> 
> 
> > How about getting an illuminated sign manufacturer to produce a tasteful sign that can be lit with the press of a button the dashboard? Wording something like - back off moron, or do you want to join me for a cup of tea?
> ...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser said:


> BJT said:
> 
> 
> > rraf said:
> ...


----------

